# Crawfish Pie!! ~  Foamheart



## foamheart (Oct 12, 2018)

It wasn't smoked but its damn good! Lobster works just as well!

First and almost as important as the filling is the crust, but thats for another day.

Crawfish Pie is all about your knife skills. Everything needs to be cut to a size so that they will all come together at the same time. So chop 'em to the size to facilitate that. 

Heres all the veggies in various sizes (BTW will list the complete recipe below)








Get out a skillet, I always prefer using my dip sided Cast Iron. Mom called it her chicken skillet. Break out the low calorie pure butter. You know its going to be good!







Add veggies and sweat, you know what wilted veggies should look like.







While its all melding together..... break out the heavy cream and 3 chopped boiled eggs.

Before adding the cream and eggs, you need to add a thickener. I believe I used Corn starch. I usually try to change my recipes over from flour (the olden way) to corn starch.  Corn starch thickens at lower temps, I have less trouble getting it to dissolve, and I never ever taste it. Just my opinion. After telling about why corn starch is superior, I used Flour. Why? Because I use it for the crusts so its already out and handy! Doh!

Then add those eggs and cream and the mudbugs, simmer till it thickens. Wait wheres the crawfish?







Trust me those chopped up eggs are down in that cream. I did mention this was a low fat recipe, right?

Here's those crawfish!  Nice huh?







Simmer till it thickens and fill a 9" pie crust. Depending upon your crust, bake until golden tan crust.







Not my prettiest top crust, I knew it was going to be that way when the bottom crust was perfect. Course no one ever sees it.

My recipe:

*Ingredients:*
1 1/2 pound crawfish tails w/butter
1/2 stick butter
1 cup onion diced
1/2 cup celery diced
1/2 cup green bell peppers diced
1/4 cup carrot julianned
1/4 cup parsley chopped
1/4 cup shallot chopped
1 tablespoon garlic minced
2 boiled eggs chopped
1 tablespoon flour
1/4 Cup cup heavy cream
Salt Pepper Tony's & Tabasco
2 9 inch pie shell
*Directions:*

Prepare piecrust in deep pie plate as instructed, reserving one pastry for top.
Melt butter in large skillet, add onions, celery, bell pepper, and cook about 3 to 5 min till wilted. Remove from heat. Divide Crawfish, grind half in food processor keep half whole, do NOT wash these. 
(OVER)

Add all Crawfish, carrots, parsley, onion tops, and garlic to skillet with veggies and sweat for another 5-min. Add flour and stir, add cream and chopped eggs. Turn into piecrust, heap it up, it will cook down and don't waste any good juices. Place pastry shell on top and crimp sides and don't for get those steam vents. Egg wash top if ya get inventive. Bake at 350 for 20 to 30 min. (when ya smell it in the computer room baking it means its done). Make sure and put a cookie sheet under it. Serve hot with toss salad and cold longnecks.
Notes
Shrimp can be used also, I have even done it with lobster. Do not mince veggies when you cut them up, it says chopped. Best way to do carrots is with a vegtable peeler, just get those thin wide pieces, cut as ya feel needed. Its NO good cold! I can walk in the door and have this on the table complete in less than 45 min. No dishes, one pot, show off your slicing and dicing skills. It is OK to sample the longnecks while slaving in a hot kitchen. 



The only thing to accompany the pie is a nice crisp cold fresh salad and an ice cold longneck (or two)!

It doesn't keep well overnite. AND remember about making that salad when you are chopping up all those veggies for the pie.

This is MY personal recipe. For years and years every time I was offered crawfish pie its was like a pot pie size with crawfish stew in it. I would rather have the crawfish stew. This doesn't even drip, well maybe a little. This is totally amazing.

So look, very very little juice.







So at this point I am going to apologize. The next picture was that piece a pie on the plate. The one below. I did add a salad, and grab a beer, but I ate with no futher pictures! LOL Yeah, like you've never done it....LOL







LOL..... Its still awesome though.....LOL

OH but maybe I can make up a little for the poor finish. I made desert!

Coconut cream pie! I needed the practice on my pie crusts, its just too hot here in the summer anymore to turn the oven on. Yesterday and today the high here was only 80!! Its going back to the 90's soon but it was a short reprieve.







You guys have a great evening!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 12, 2018)

Kevin, I'm not sure that I like you right now, dammit man, that pie looks so freaking good.
Now I must raid the kitchen for a snack that will not sate me after seeing that.
And it's all your fault.
*Like!*


----------



## mosparky (Oct 12, 2018)

Sure wish I had your kinda access to crawfish. In the midwest it's dang expensive almost as much as shrimp. Gonna save the recipe anyways. Never know when I might get the chance to trap some and man that looks good. Plus I'll have proof that once in a great while you do post a full detailed recipe. like for sure.


----------



## mosparky (Oct 12, 2018)

Are you pre baking at least the bottom crust ?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 12, 2018)

Foam, how would you like another Son? I'm 31 and available and I like food. I got all the requirements, right?

Looks good! Man I miss crawfish! (We called them Crawdads here in WI!)


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 12, 2018)

I don't know if that is Cajun or Creole, but you just made me hungry again. Is crawfish cheap down there? I bet you cook all the famous regional dishes.


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 12, 2018)

Looks great Uncle Goldie!

I always thought a Lobster was just a Crawdad that got to grow up.

I'm adding Crawfish Pie to my bucket list...


----------



## motocrash (Oct 13, 2018)

2 slices mudbug and one coconut please!


----------



## kelbro (Oct 13, 2018)

Looks good! I've made a lot of crawfish pies. Never thought of adding carrots but that sounds pretty good.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 13, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Kevin, I'm not sure that I like you right now, dammit man, that pie looks so freaking good.
> Now I must raid the kitchen for a snack that will not sate me after seeing that.
> And it's all your fault.
> *Like!*



 Thanks Chili

I hear SC is getting inundated with traveling crawfish from the storm. The cajun Navy is requesting to be relocated there... LOL


----------



## foamheart (Oct 13, 2018)

mosparky said:


> Sure wish I had your kinda access to crawfish. In the midwest it's dang expensive almost as much as shrimp. Gonna save the recipe anyways. Never know when I might get the chance to trap some and man that looks good. Plus I'll have proof that once in a great while you do post a full detailed recipe. like for sure.



Thank you

You know how many detailed recipes with Q-View I have on here? A bunch. I, like others hate to redo the same thing over and over, and its a shame especially when some turn out so gorgeous. but there is nothing worse than redundancy. IMHO


----------



## foamheart (Oct 13, 2018)

mosparky said:


> Are you pre baking at least the bottom crust ?



Lets discuss that. Yes and no. I blind bake the pie sweet pie crust, especially when it's a cream or meringue or an open top. Savory crusts, usually thicker, don't require a blind bake, nor to pies using a double crust generally. They are cooked at a higher temp which will cook that bottom crust.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 13, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Foam, how would you like another Son? I'm 31 and available and I like food. I got all the requirements, right?
> 
> Looks good! Man I miss crawfish! (We called them Crawdads here in WI!)



Thanks

I had an Uncle in NM who every time we'd go fishing he'd tell everyone about, "The boy there is strange, he'd rather eat the bait than the fish".


----------



## foamheart (Oct 13, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> I don't know if that is Cajun or Creole, but you just made me hungry again. Is crawfish cheap down there? I bet you cook all the famous regional dishes.



It depends upon the year and the point in the season. Easter you can eat lobster cheaper, its now the big thing to have an Easter crawfish boil. If we have a hard winter (don't laugh it does happen once in a blue moon), they're late its really high. Whats funny is now I buy my pre peeled and packaged mostly to cook with. I used to laugh at folks like me. Whan I was a kid, the neighbors and myself would load up on out bikes and head for the railroad (always good ditches to crawfish). We'd bring a loaf of bread and lunch meat and cheese or vienna sausages and we'd play around in the water and throw roads all day while running the nets. Usually we'd come home with enough for a big boil for all the families involved and a enough extra to sell to pay all out expenses and buy the soda pops for the crawfish boil. Every ditch had crawfish and catfish.... LOL  Kinda miss it. Now I buy packaged generally for about 10.00/lb. plus/minus. Back when we caught 'em they were like 10/15 cents a pound live and they sold 'em for 25/30 cents/lb. LOL

We always caught our own seafood. Crabs, shrimps, crawfish, and fish. Thats why I like cheap fish and not big on the expensive kinds.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 13, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Looks great Uncle Goldie!
> 
> I always thought a Lobster was just a Crawdad that got to grow up.
> 
> I'm adding Crawfish Pie to my bucket list...



Thank you  sir.

I never ate lobster till in the Navy and that story would take a whole page of explaining....LOL

Lobster is slightly tuffer but it is a sweeter more buttery taste. I love it, but the Albertson's grocery tank doesn't have the best lobsters for sale. So to get good fresh NE lobsters is sorta pricey here just like crawfish there or Dungeness crabs I assume.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 13, 2018)

motocrash said:


> 2 slices mudbug and one coconut please!



You can have a crawfish, but the coconut didn't make the night. LOL


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 13, 2018)

foamheart said:


> You can have a crawfish, but the coconut didn't make the night. LOL



Coconut Cream Pie was one of my Dad's favorites.

While I'm a Pecan Pie guy myself...

I tell the girls, "Guys like Pies. Girls like cake."


----------



## foamheart (Oct 13, 2018)

kelbro said:


> Looks good! I've made a lot of crawfish pies. Never thought of adding carrots but that sounds pretty good.



Thanks

Carrots take the edge off, they add a certain sweetness that cleanses that muddy taste of the crawfish. Also watch that chopped celery, just a little too big and the celery will make that taste bland. Instead of complimenting the other veggies. Boiled eggs are also important, they add richness without effecting the cajun taste.

Told you, this is my recipe, I made it up long before I ever found another even close to it.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 13, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Coconut Cream Pie was one of my Dad's favorites.
> 
> While I'm a Pecan Pie guy myself...
> 
> I tell the girls, "Guys like Pies. Girls like cake."



Ain't it the truth! When baby Sis and Brother in Law got married, you know how they have the grooms cake? Brother in Law had pies....... and they were mixed. It was great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2018)

OMG!!
That looks Freaking Awesome, Foamy!!
I'd have to use Shrimp---The Crayfish around here are only good for Raccoon, or Bass-Bait !!
Beautiful Pies!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 13, 2018)

foamheart said:


> Thanks
> 
> I had an Uncle in NM who every time we'd go fishing he'd tell everyone about, "The boy there is strange, he'd rather eat the bait than the fish".



LOL!


----------



## disco (Oct 13, 2018)

Big like for making me drool, Foam!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 14, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> OMG!!
> That looks Freaking Awesome, Foamy!!
> I'd have to use Shrimp---The Crayfish around here are only good for Raccoon, or Bass-Bait !!
> Beautiful Pies!!
> ...



Thank you Bear.

LOL... that's cause there is no coonazz up there. That coon would be thrown in the pot with sweet taters to bake and the crawfish gathered up to eat too..... LOL There ain't nothing finer on a friday night as a kid, or a man full grown, than to go out with a good dog and hunt coon!!

I'll Share the old man who taught me to love coon hunting, wife's recipe.

*Ingredients:*
1ea. (4-to 5) lb young tender coon dressed
4 teaspoons salt
3 cups roasted sweet potatoes mashed
1/2 cup golden raisins
2 1/2 cups bread crumbs
1 1/2 cup apple chopped
1/4 cup dark karo syrup
1/4 cup clarified butter
1/4 teaspoon ground red pepper
1/4 cup walnut or pecans chopped

*Directions:*
Remove the raccoon's waxy nodules ("kernels"), from under each front leg and on either side of the spine in the small of the back. Wash meat thoroughly and dry. Remove part of the fat, leaving just enough to cover the carcass with a thin layer of fat. Sprinkle 1 teaspoon salt inside body. Fill with mixture of 2 teaspoons salt and remaining ingredients except pepper. Skewer the vent with toothpicks and string. If there are any lean parts on the outside of the body, fasten a small piece of the surplus fat to this part with a toothpick. Sprinkle with remaining salt and the pepper. Put on side on greased rack in shallow baking pan and roast in preheated slow oven (325 degrees F.) for 45 minutes per pound. Turn when half done. Makes 6 to 8 servings. 

Now ya need to go get ya a nice fat young coon, throw it on the table and get ya bride to clean it for you tro cook.I'll guaranty this recipe is well over 100 years old.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 14, 2018)

disco said:


> Big like for making me drool, Foam!



Thank you Disco, Why don't I ever see ya around here anymore? You getting sneaky now?  I still check your page, always looking for something great I can try. Or just enjoy the garden or pictures of the snow!


----------



## tropics (Oct 14, 2018)

Kevin that is a thing of beauty I would do a job on that meal. LIKES
Richie


----------



## foamheart (Oct 14, 2018)

tropics said:


> Kevin that is a thing of beauty I would do a job on that meal. LIKES
> Richie



Thanks Richie.

Ya know, every time I think of a pecan pie now, I get a big smile on my face thinking about you making one in Georgia.


----------



## kelbro (Oct 14, 2018)

It's like seeing people post jambalaya recipes without nutria... Dat ain't jambalaya!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 14, 2018)

kelbro said:


> It's like seeing people post jambalaya recipes without nutria... Dat ain't jambalaya!



When I got my first gun for Christmas I went out in the cane field hunting. I was a little fellar, I shot a nurtia, I was sooo proud I brought it home to show my Pop. He made me dress it and cook it and eat it to make a point that has always stayed with me. If you shot something you need a reason, if not for protection, you better be ready to eat it. When I got my gun, I got a box of bullets. After the first box to learn with, I got two free shots per hunt. After that I best have something for the table. Bullets (Western long rifle .22 cal), were .59 cents a box..... wow. Remington cost more....LOL


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 14, 2018)

_Crawfish Pie Me Oh My....  _Looks soooo delicious. You made pie during the Tech game. And I made chili during the LSU game.


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2018)

foamheart said:


> Thank you Disco, Why don't I ever see ya around here anymore? You getting sneaky now?  I still check your page, always looking for something great I can try. Or just enjoy the garden or pictures of the snow!


Life has just got in the way and kept me busy. It is good to be back.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 14, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> _Crawfish Pie Me Oh My....  _Looks soooo delicious. You made pie during the Tech game. And I made chili during the LSU game.



Well if that was what it was, you need to make chili again in three weeks! LOL


----------



## foamheart (Oct 14, 2018)

disco said:


> Life has just got in the way and kept me busy. It is good to be back.



You are way too busy for a retired old fart! Next time you remember you need to do something, just sit down and wait till you forget what you remembered!


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2018)

foamheart said:


> You are way too busy for a retired old fart! Next time you remember you need to do something, just sit down and wait till you forget what you remembered!


I'll let She Who Must Be Obeyed know I need more rest.


----------

